# Bigfoot crushed me at work.



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well since I work in a B&M in Houston Brian of course knew were I worked and he sought me out. I was out of town on vacation all last week and he must have set this huge white bomb to go off when I was supposed to work on Saturday. Well it did and with a flash of blue light it exploded and blew up the office at work.

Thank you Brian For the biggest bomb I've ever received you're a BOTL who knows how to share the wealth.

25 assorted cigars in all

6 5 Vegas Limitada 2007
4 CAO maduro
1 CAO Cameroon
4 CAO Italia
1 RP Edge
1 La Aroma De Cuba
4 Carlos Torano exodus silver
2 Carlos Torano exodus 
1 Carlos Torano Noventa 
1 Carlos Torano 1916

And Drum Roll please........ A CAO Vision Humi


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow nice hit!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Another great hit from the Foot!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

another one down, another to go....when will the madness stop?


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeez... he's everywhere!
Another killer hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> another one down, another to go....when will the madness stop?


I supose that's up to you isnt it:nerd:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Absolutely amazing hit there Clay! Damn, Bigfoot, that was another generous helping of BLAMMO on an unsuspecting brother! Sweet hit! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

let me at him----HAH! Nice un--like the humi fo sho!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Huge hit! Nice one


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that is a HUGE shell that destroyed the office


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man--
you would think the foot worked for CAO


Ummmmmmm--He does!!!!!!!!!!

Ps--
How are those visions???????????


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Bigfoot does it again, another amazing hit!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Brian has really been STOMPING the heck out of brothers lately. Very nice hit 'Foot!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Brian you have to be careful who you attack! You know Clay doesn't have much meat on his bones! Good thing he wasn't there when it hit.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit, another great one from big foot


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Smacking around the little guy ... now that's just mean! Nice hit, Bigfoot!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow Brian, your on a roll!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! The foot is unstoppable - another amazing hit! Those Anniversary maduros are tasty :dribble:


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Always makin' trouble, that the Foot.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Bigfoot strikes again. That is one amazing bomb...be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Tasty looking treats there.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> another one down, another to go....when will the madness stop?


_After you finish with the shock treatments!_

Another nice hit, and another lucky BOTL.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

smokem said:


> _After you finish with the shock treatments!_
> 
> Another nice hit, and another lucky BOTL.


Shock and awe is just gettin rollin!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome hit:biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Shock and awe is just gettin rollin!!


:roflmao: I rememebre when the CL world *was* a safe place to live!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> just gettin rollin!!


:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> another one down, another to go....when will the madness stop?


And your asking this question---maybe we should be asking you ---like the blue light---


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

In the words of Calvin Murphey "Now thats what I'm Talkin About!" 

very nice Brian, congrats clay.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Can no one stop this man? Will we ever be safe again!?!?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice Bigus Footus!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. You hit him good.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice Bigfoot!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Totally awesome hit! Love that humi!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot is awesome. That's all there is to say about that.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Another fine hit by the foot. Im sure he'll wear himself out sooner or later. Then we can all rest a bit easier. LOL


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Brian you have to be careful who you attack! You know Clay doesn't have much meat on his bones! Good thing he wasn't there when it hit.


Damn you Frank.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> another one down, another to go....when will the madness stop?


madness? This...is...BIGFOOT!!! Oh yeah, I just watched 300 again.

But in all seriousness, god help the next victim. He'll need it if he wants to recover fully from one of those onslaughts.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whowt That's a hit who can blow a man of his chear!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome. I've always liked those pimped out humi's.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> In the words of Calvin Murphey "Now thats what I'm Talkin About!"
> 
> very nice Brian, congrats clay.


I like this quote of his better "i can't even feed my kids how am i gonna feed a dog"


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job, Brian!


----------

